# Responsible pet care associated with well-controlled blood sugar in diabetic children



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2016)

In a sample of young people with type I diabetes, those who actively helped care for family pets were 2.5 times more likely to have well-controlled blood sugar levels, according to a study published April 22, 2016 in the open-access journal_PLOS ONE_ by Louise Maranda from University of Massachusetts Medical School, USA, and colleagues.

Attributes which aid in the effective self-management of type I diabetes, such as family cohesion and self-regulatory behavior, are similar to those required for responsible care of household pets. To investigate a possible positive association between pet care and self-care in chronic illness, the authors of the present case-controlled study surveyed 23 young people with type I diabetes on responsible pet ownership and analyzed the results with respect to successful self-management of their illness.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/04/160425112839.htm


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't think I will be buying that paper. Does that make the children clever or what ?  If you are the type of person who does/does not take your dog for a walk or clean the rabbit out. What on earth has got to do with diabetes.  Its down to the person is it not ?


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 30, 2016)

No wonder Riley is honeymooning then, it's not his pancreas it's cleaning out the hamsters cage and feeding his goldfish that explain his good levels at the moment


----------



## Copepod (May 1, 2016)

Glad to hear Riley's hamster and goldfish are getting the care they deserve. I know my levels and mood are improved with cat stroking and purring to get me up to make my early morning mug of tea, eating rest of an apple, after cutting a tiny slice for my harvest mouse etc.


----------



## stacey_w (May 1, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Glad to hear Riley's hamster and goldfish are getting the care they deserve. I know my levels and mood are improved with cat stroking and purring to get me up to make my early morning mug of tea, eating rest of an apple, after cutting a tiny slice for my harvest mouse etc.


He wants to be a zoo keeper when he's older so he will be fine haha x


----------



## Copepod (May 1, 2016)

No reason why he shouldn't be a zoo keeper! If he's interested, then suggest keeping his options open to work with all types of animals. One of my jobs involves leading tours and animal handling sessions at a rare breeds farm - hence tomorrow I'll be cuddling ducklings, chicks, lambs and kids (goats). On Thursday I led a primary school group, who had requested avoiding pigs. However when they saw piglets running in the distance, they started asking me about the different breeds and were very impressed by their intelligence and initiative.


----------



## stacey_w (May 1, 2016)

Oh I'm actively encouraging him to pursue it! We live near some farms so when he's a little older I'm going to see if he can volunteer if he wishes. My friend works for a cat charity too and Riley is hoping to volunteer there when he is older  he's always been an animal lover and he wants to travel and see animals in their natural habitats


----------

